# Trek T1000 Winter Tires



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

My 2006 Trek T1000 is equipped with Bontrager Tandem rims (40h) and 700c x28mm tires. Now that frost, salt and sand is here, I am thinking of a more winter-friendly tire to extend the riding season. I am thinking of a cyclocross type tire, possibly 35mm or wider, Something with more secure traction and handling for these conditions. We're not worried about speed.

Any recommendations on a more winter-friendly tire set?


----------

